# field hunting/duck variety



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

Lets get this out of the way. My crew hunts water. Different water every day. Been doing it for 10 years in south central ND. No one in the community has ever said a word about "shooting the roost." Its great dog work with plenty of retrieves for multiple dogs. We own a house in town and are very close to alot of people in town. "Roost Busting" has never come up as an issue. Jsut seems ODD to hunt WATERFOWL in cornfields.

We did try a little field hunting last year and it just wasnt the same for us. No dog work, and NO variety. Shot a few Mallards- yipppeee. Very hit or miss. If you were in em, great, if not, the morning was a waste. NEVER been skunked on the water. I have to say, our area is LOADED with pot holes. The ducks just move one hole over if you bug em out. I will also say this- We blaze at ducks on the water, take a few, miss a few. Most often the rest land on the other side, safely out of harms way. They dont migrate, they dont leave, they just land where we cant get em. We get a nice variety of birds for the table, the dogs, and the wall. BIG WHITE DIVERS are great for a young inexperienced dog, easy to mark. Red heads and cans are trophy in any book. Spoonies are just plain fun to blaze at, and I looooove those Buffleheads! Dont forget the teal.

Anyway, now that I have explained myself to the protectors of he roost, What kind of variety of birds have you taken in fields. Mallards of course. Black Ducks I am sure. Widgeon? Gadwalls?

Not trying to stir the same ol pot here. Just want some info and what the field hunters are taking. Trying to learn the way you guys do it, not looking for a lecture. By the way. Almost NO-ONE field hunts in our area so we dont have the locals to rely on. For that matter, very few duck hunters at all, except for an occasional road shooter.


----------



## N2DUXS (Oct 5, 2004)

I have shot teal, wood ducks, mallards, blacks, pintail, widgeon, gadwall and even redheads out of cut corn fields here in Central Ohio.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have taken in feilds......Gads, Weigon, Pintails, Mallards, Black Ducks......

I have heard of guys shooting Blue Bills in feilds. I have never seen this. But the guy who told me I believe. He told me that it does not happen much but if it does you get hundreds and hundreds dumping in.

Also to let you know you can have great dog work in feilds. Multiple retrieves, great marking/memory, keeping them steady, and to watch them chase down a running goose....priceless!!!

Chuck


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

PM on the way

Bob


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Mr Chuck Smith, I have shot blue bills in the field before, but it was a long time ago.

As for typical fields, Mallards, Teal, Widgeon, Pintail, Canvasback, black ducks, all sorts. I have shoot alot out of the fields, mainly because I don't hunt water. To each there own, but in my opnion, theres nothing better then a good field hunt. Just my two cents. And yes I have hunted water, and I didn't care much for it. I would rather set up some decoys, lay in the final approach blinds, and watch em tornado in, just my opinion.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Honker.....

When you have shot divers in the feilds.....

DO you only get a couple or big flocks?
ALso when you have shot divers......were you close to big water?

I am just courious because I would love to get a Can or a Scaup in the feild.

Thanks
CHuck


----------



## N2DUXS (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm not Honker and have never shot bluebills or cans in a field but have shot redheads.

When we have shot redheads, it was usually no more than 4-5 birds. They appeared to be just flying by and not coming to feed. Once they saw the spinner, they did commit to the spread though.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

teal,wigeon,gadwall,mallard,pintail,wood duck.

Alex


----------



## Carbon Express (Sep 17, 2005)

I have shot Mallard, Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwall, Blue and Green Winged Teal, and for the first time last weekend, a single Wood Duck. My field hunts have always been Mallard dominated, with the others being more or a rearity than a rule.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

we had some bluebills buzz the spread last weekend. probably 4 or 5 total.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

Never shot a blue bill in the field but there were hundreds of them in the Michigan area already. It seems to be a little early for Blue Bills.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

shot a ringneck last year field hunting in ND. very surprising i thought.


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

just like everybody else, the regular puddlers, but dominately mallards and geese both snows, canadas, and white-fronts occasionally. i also love to hunt the little potholes where the ducks loaf during the midday, lots of fun...like you say lots of variety, but field hunting is also a good time.


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

I haven't shot a duck in the field yet  (haven't really seen any to shoot the times I've been), but I've shot plenty over water. , but not in NODAK


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

shiawassee_kid said:


> shot a ringneck last year field hunting in ND. very surprising i thought.


I finally shot one of them last season, thought it was a blue bill until I looked at my waterfowl id guide.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

when you guys were field hunting did you set up right next to some water or how far away was the nearest water???


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Have to admit, I'm with Waterspaniel on this one. I also love the variety of birds on the water and the dog work is so much fun. The other day, I was in a really hot mallard slough. Three widgeon came in. One was a really buff "cottontop" and I couldn't resist, so I shot. I just broke a wing. I sent the dog and the chase was on. It was great. Angus chased that sucker for at least 20 minutes. Everytime he got within 5 feet the duck would dive and switch directions. I've seen this 1,000 times but this was one of the best. This widgeon was a stud. Finally he tired out. When I cleaned him, he already had a layer of fat fit for Veteran's day.

One of the things I like to do each year is to get as many different species as I can. So far, its six and I haven't set up for divers yet. A standard year is 10-12 species.

I love to hunt fields too, mostly for crane and geese. But, sitting in a stubble field with a robo duck takes a distant second to the marsh (no robos allowed there either).


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

tb said:


> Have to admit, I'm with Waterspaniel on this one. I also love the variety of birds on the water and the dog work is so much fun. The other day, I was in a really hot mallard slough. Three widgeon came in. One was a really buff "cottontop" and I couldn't resist, so I shot. I just broke a wing. I sent the dog and the chase was on. It was great. Angus chased that sucker for at least 20 minutes. Everytime he got within 5 feet the duck would dive and switch directions. I've seen this 1,000 times but this was one of the best. This widgeon was a stud. Finally he tired out. When I cleaned him, he already had a layer of fat fit for Veteran's day.
> 
> One of the things I like to do each year is to get as many different species as I can. So far, its six and I haven't set up for divers yet. A standard year is 10-12 species.
> 
> I love to hunt fields too, mostly for crane and geese. But, sitting in a stubble field with a robo duck takes a distant second to the marsh (no robos allowed there either).


I like that post, I love watching my dog work in the water too. Its fun to watch the dog work on down birds.


----------



## Mac (Jul 9, 2006)

I would have to agree that I love dog work in the water also...it's one of the bigger reasons I still hunt ducks...it's just not as fun in the fields unless your working upland.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

This year...mallards, pintails, gadwalls, woodies, teal

Let's see your dog work on a goose 100-200 yards away!!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

variety :roll: maybe i'm different but i guess id rather shoot 5 greenhead mallards then then hen cans, spoonies, teal, and gadwals like multiple groups of MN hunters who were staying at the same hotel as me this weekend in nodak and hunting water. Id also rather set up a few blocks and a mojo in a grain field then trump around in the water busting my *** trying not to fall in that mucky $hit. I'll take the awesome mallard, lesser, giant, snow/blue, speck shoot i had this weekend over shooting a bunch of brown spoonies and teal any day.


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

tb said:


> Have to admit, I'm with Waterspaniel on this one. I also love the variety of birds on the water and the dog work is so much fun. The other day, I was in a really hot mallard slough. Three widgeon came in. One was a really buff "cottontop" and I couldn't resist, so I shot. I just broke a wing. I sent the dog and the chase was on. It was great. Angus chased that sucker for at least 20 minutes. Everytime he got within 5 feet the duck would dive and switch directions. I've seen this 1,000 times but this was one of the best. This widgeon was a stud. Finally he tired out. When I cleaned him, he already had a layer of fat fit for Veteran's day.
> 
> One of the things I like to do each year is to get as many different species as I can. So far, its six and I haven't set up for divers yet. A standard year is 10-12 species.
> 
> I love to hunt fields too, mostly for crane and geese. But, sitting in a stubble field with a robo duck takes a distant second to the marsh (no robos allowed there either).


I agree will you also. Widgeon and teal are two of my favorite birds and mallards are always the favorite. Not too keen on divers, maybe a canvasback, but I'll try anything. I understand this whole "roost" thing but if you have potholes that aren't "roosts" I don't see why a person wouldn't hunt them. I love hunting water and will do so in future but I'll make sure to not disturb a "roost". I have the setup for field hunting and that will be my main means of hunting. I grew up hunting flooded rice fields and marshes and I find a variety of ducks and geese is good for the bag.


----------



## OTDRSMN (May 17, 2005)

Mentioning geese, do you guys routinely take snows or specks in an all canada spread or do you have tohave some of those dekes in the spread as well? We mainly hunt fields when we come out, but havenever had the chance shot at a speck or snow . Anyway, just like everyone else we mostly see mallards, wigeon, and pins in the fields.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

we shot snows over a canada/mallard Fb spread yesterday. The field was holding a ton of mallards, giants, lessers, and snows so they were probably just used to being in company with them in that field and thus decoyed into canadas/mallards. Not sure how well it would work in a field that was holding only snows or specks. Specks would be more likely to decoy then the snows though.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Right after we picked up our canada spread 2 falls ago we had 2 coots come land in the field by the pickups.....don't see that ever day.

There is one more bonus to field hunting....the chance at passing grouse.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Also have shot redheads and woodies in a field!!


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

I agree with the general feel of the this post. While field hunting you'll most likely kill: mallards, pintails, geese and possible gads/widgeon. I love eating teal, they are the best eating duck. When I'm in ND this weekend I'll only try and kill teal and mallards . . . over water.

I like hunting both in the field and water. In Minnesota I get my share of field hunting for honks and mallards, so kill plenty at home. I like the variety of a waterhunt: a 5 bird limit of a couple mallards, a teal, a redhead and bluebill would be a rariety field hunting.


----------



## hoots120 (Aug 18, 2005)

We have shot the following in the fields, Widgen, Teal, Greenheads, pintails, and a suprize spoon bill. No one would admit they shot it. We had fun harassing each other on their poor duck identification. Gotta love duck camp.

Hoots


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> Right after we picked up our canada spread 2 falls ago we had 2 coots come land in the field by the pickups.....don't see that ever day.
> 
> There is one more bonus to field hunting....the chance at passing grouse.


now that there is definately a rarity.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Opening weekend I had a covey of about 20 grouse come in and land in the decoys. I picked one out and it sure did taste great!!!!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

You have to understand that to most ND residents mallards are THEE bird. Kind of like walleyes in MN. I don't personally know of many guys (residents) that ever purposely hunt or shoot at bluebills, cans or redheads .(or spoonbills)
Many or most seem to consider them junk birds just one step above coot.
I have noticed that what is considered a roost for the "desireable" birds is often the only place out of state hunters will find divers which they, unlike the residents have no problem shooting. I think this is often why roosts are busted. NRs are just not as picky about their birds and hunt where the find them.

Hunting over water has it's own charm. I have waded ankle deep grass sloughs that was reminent of hunting pheasants with mallards holding tight and jumping up practically at your feet, in cattail sloughs where you could sneak to within yards of resting or feeding ducks and pick your bird before flushing them off the water and standing in the middle of a slough with no cover yet having birds piling in faster than you could reload. Getting a dog to "work " on dry land isn't that exciting seeing one retrieve a diving duck from under the water is really testing his skills.

I like and am willing to do both if conditions dictate it.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

dakotashooter2 said:


> You have to understand that to most ND residents mallards are THEE bird. Kind of like walleyes in MN. I don't personally know of many guys (residents) that ever purposely hunt or shoot at bluebills, cans or redheads .(or spoonbills)
> Many or most seem to consider them junk birds just one step above coot.
> I have noticed that what is considered a roost for the "desireable" birds is often the only place out of state hunters will find divers which they, unlike the residents have no problem shooting. I think this is often why roosts are busted. NRs are just not as picky about their birds and hunt where the find them.
> 
> ...


I agree a lot with what you're saying. I dont really care about shooting any other ducks. Although a mature Can drake would get me going because their gorgeous. For the most part though i just dont care about the heinz 57 of birds you could jump a limit of off of potholes by the road if you so desired.


----------



## merlinman (Oct 5, 2006)

I am coming out in two weeks hoping to find some mallards in a field somewhere. Its all good. ND is beautiful and the variety of birds is what makes it so much fun. Last year we shot mallards, gadwall, widgeon, teal,
redheads, canvasbacks, and a couple shovelers and bluebills by mistake.

This year we will try harder to find field birds because field hunting ducks is rare in Maryland (pronounced "Merlin").

Can we get away with lying down under camo burlap in the grain fields as opposed to fancy layout blinds?

I ordered a dozen shell GH mallard dekes, I have a dozen shell honkers
a drake mojo a hen mojo and three dozen mallard floaters.

I am brand new to the forum. Thank you in advance.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

dakotashooter2 said:


> You have to understand that to most ND residents mallards are THEE bird. Kind of like walleyes in MN. I don't personally know of many guys (residents) that ever purposely hunt or shoot at bluebills, cans or redheads .(or spoonbills)
> Many or most seem to consider them junk birds just one step above coot.
> I have noticed that what is considered a roost for the "desireable" birds is often the only place out of state hunters will find divers which they, unlike the residents have no problem shooting. I think this is often why roosts are busted. NRs are just not as picky about their birds and hunt where the find them.
> 
> ...


Wow DS2 that is a whole lot of generalizations you just threw out here!

I'm a duck hunter, not a mallard hunter. Granted like anyone else, when you get in a mallard shoot in corn it is a load of fun, however to say that residents don't purposefully hunt anything else.... well let's just say that is very shortsighted. There are many guys who grew up around DL that love and PREFER to go hunt the big lake for bluebills/reds workin the wind, whilst other guys seek out a great shooting pass between 2 sloughs.

Some of my fondest memories growing up were sitting along a shooting line of a duck pass identifying and then shooting all different species as they barreled through a chute in the wind. We used to have a rule that before you could shoot you had to callout what species the bird was first. In fact, we were once spy'd upon by a federal warden with binoculars for an hour until he came down to check us. He commented that he wasn't concerned at all about what we had in the bag, as he watched thru his binocs as we called out every single bird correctly or else didn't shoot. He could actually hear us from a 1/4 mile away call each bird as it came through.

That day we shot mostly bluebills, widgeon, teal and shovelers. This was back in the day of no canvasbacks, and we were taking extra precautions not to drop one....

The only time I really care to shoot greenheads is later in the season after they've plumed out and have a nice layer of belly fat.... otherwise you can give me a brace of 'bills and cans any day....

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

merlinman said:


> I am coming out in two weeks hoping to find some mallards in a field somewhere. Its all good. ND is beautiful and the variety of birds is what makes it so much fun. Last year we shot mallards, gadwall, widgeon, teal,
> redheads, canvasbacks, and a couple shovelers and bluebills by mistake.
> 
> This year we will try harder to find field birds because field hunting ducks is rare in Maryland (pronounced "Merlin").
> ...


Welcome to the forums Merlin! :welcome:

You bet you can use burlap in the grain fields for cover. It has been done out here for ages before the advent of all the fancy concealment options... You may not even need the burlap to cover you but rather as something dry to lay on. Often we've found it is more important to have something to get you off the ground an inch to keep the cold away. You can then use and extra camo coat to put over yourself. I'd suggest to blend some of the natural terrain into your cover as well... depending on what is naturally in the field, you can supplement what you brought. The biggest key to field hunting is having something to cover your face and movement. Wear something that completey covers your face/glasses. Be mindful of the glare, as it's often something a guy doesn't think about. Also, don't move when the birds are within 100 yards. Only your eyeballs should move. Avoid the urge to turn your head, and instead set your head up in advance at where the bird should be when they are 50 yds out.

I'd also suggest to find a duck pass as an alternative to field hunting. Find a location between sloughs/lakes, or between the feeding and transition slough. Setup where you can sit between the areas but far enough away as to not spook them from where they are sitting. As I mentioned in my earlier post, we've often found this type of pass shooting to be more enjoyable than field decoy hunting. Plus it allows you to be more mobile and reposition as needed.

Good Luck!

Ryan


----------



## merlinman (Oct 5, 2006)

Cool. Thank you very much. I will try to id a duck pass and I appreciate the advice about glare and movement. I will probably wear my neoprene waders even in the field to keep my butt dry and warm.

We did some pass shooting last year when the birds seemed very decoy shy on a slough near Butte. They would come over a ridge and look like they would pitch and then flare. Mojo duck shy? Finally we just left the decoys and walked over to the ridge and waited for the birds to fly over.
It was a lot ofun and we shot only puddlers that day.

My buddy lost a nice greenhead to Mr. Coyote who picked up the duck before he got to it. I guess that's not uncommon in ND but it sure impressed our friends back here. :beer:


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

What do you guys do when the field has been worked over and there is not alot of natural cover? I have had mallards feeding in a certain field, but there is not much but dirt and some stubble, so when we set up our layout blinds it seemed liked we stuck out like a sore thumb. Any input to how to field hunt these type of fields that have lil or no above ground cover?


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

The nicest drake CAn I've ever shot was in a cornfield in South Dakota..............but is there really anything better than a pile of Greenheads??


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

No, there aint mr safety, nothin beats a limit of mallards, but cans are quite a trophy...especially when field hunting!


----------



## FallsGuy16 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hunting water is fun, and the ducks are usually more committed than in a field. But 90% of duck hunting in MN is done over water, so when I come to ND I always try to hunt fields. There is nothing like having a funnell of several hundred ducks working the decoys!!


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

I am soooo glad that didnt turn into a roost arguement or a non res thang! Different strokes baby. I almost consider Mallards mundane. I agree, lots of great meat, but I can buy meat. Besides, my duck recipe is so good, you can eat it with mergansers, spoonies, whatever.

Some of my buddies and I call Mallards "Park Ducks" because of their habit of hanging around town. We often jest " Check for POPCORN when you clean em!" Almost like shooting preserve birds.

When I have a late season blue bill in my hand, I jus marvel. Who knows how far it has traveled and what it has seen. We took some banded red heads last year. WHAT A TREAT.

This site has opened my eyes to field hunting. It has also enlightened me about transition sloughs and other duck daily habits. we give some fields a chance this year, if we can pattern some birds, and get access.

Wierdest thing I ever saw was the wood ducks we shot field hunting last year. Set up for geese when zing! In come some ducks in the low light of first shooting. Now I have NEVER even seen a woody in logan county. Next thing ya know - 3 of em in the bag!


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey Shawn, just dig down a pit to fit your layout blind in and cover the hell out of the blind, its works great every time I have done it!


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Getting back to the variety subject, now that the big October push is over. So far the duck bag includes:

Field Hunts
Mallard

Water Hunts
Mallard
Pintail
Widgeon
Gadwall
Blue wing teal
Green wing teal
Canvasback
Greater scaup
Lesser scaup
Redhead
Ringneck
Bufflehead

Also water: could have had spoonbills and ruddys, but chose not to shoot. I will take a nice drake goldeneye (whistler) if I get a good shot. They will be showing up in November on the big water.

So, as far as variety goes, BIG difference.


----------



## little hunter (Oct 12, 2006)

iv only hunted over water,but i do want to hunt a feild. I might try that pass shooting idea that Ryan said,sounds likes alot of fun.


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

Is it possible to have consistent successful field hunting without spending hundreds of dollars on field decoys? I've got a mojo and a nice layout blind, but I'm not excited about the prospect of having to spend big money on decoys (and maybe more importantly... neither is the wife).

I think field hunting is the future for me. I do a lot of hunting with my dad. He's now 60 and really seems to prefer the field hunting. I think he's done dragging himself through potholes.


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

sleeri said:


> Is it possible to have consistent successful field hunting without spending hundreds of dollars on field decoys? I've got a mojo and a nice layout blind, but I'm not excited about the prospect of having to spend big money on decoys (and maybe more importantly... neither is the wife).
> 
> I think field hunting is the future for me. I do a lot of hunting with my dad. He's now 60 and really seems to prefer the field hunting. I think he's done dragging himself through potholes.


Buy a Vortex and a few honker decoys and you'll be set. The vortex is right around $250, but WELL worth the money. You don't need a whole lot, but the more motion the better......


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the tip stearns24.


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

We have shot mallards, widgeon, pinnies, teal, and sharpies field hunting. Two words best sums up field vs. water hunting: tornadoing greenheads.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Well I am not much of an open water hunter, rather I like to hunt flooded fields for ducks. Most of the time we friends and I are getting mallard, but some times teal and wigeon get in there as well. Don't really get into the "****" ducks unless I go jump shooting.


----------

